# Seeking a job



## JGR1 (May 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to fly out to Auckland from the UK and i am seeking a jon in the Auckland or Hamilton area (oct 2012). The question i have is does any one have any tips or contacts that i can get hold of. I am just about to leave the Royal Navy after 8 years and i am a trained Electronic Engineer and Health and safety advisor.
Any help would be much appreciated.

Jonathan Reynolds


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

JGR1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to fly out to Auckland from the UK and i am seeking a jon in the Auckland or Hamilton area (oct 2012). The question i have is does any one have any tips or contacts that i can get hold of. I am just about to leave the Royal Navy after 8 years and i am a trained Electronic Engineer and Health and safety advisor.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


Hi Jonathan - welcome to the forum and good luck with the job hunting!

We have a yellow pages here (Yellow pages® ? NZ Local Business Directory - Yellow New Zealand) - might give you some places to start the hunt.


----------

